# Horses Could Soon Be Slaughtered for Meat in U.S.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP
Sept. 14, 2010: Wild horses are seen in a herd in Corolla, N.C. 
TULSA, Okla. - Horses could soon be butchered in the U.S. for human consumption after Congress quietly lifted a 5-year-old ban on funding horse meat inspections, and activists say slaughterhouses could be up and running in as little as a month.
Slaughter opponents pushed a measure cutting off funding for horse meat inspections through Congress in 2006 after other efforts to pass outright bans on horse slaughter failed in previous years. Congress lifted the ban in a spending bill President Barack Obama signed into law Nov. 18 to keep the government afloat until mid-December.

Read more: Horses Could Soon Be Slaughtered For Meat In U.S. | Fox News​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The question is are they any good?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry, as someone who had an equine partner for over 5 years, that would be too much like eating a dog for me.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Not for nothing but I got a steak at the 99's last night and it had whip marks where the Jockey hit it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dog and cat next....


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have owned horses my whole life, still own 2. Horse meat is some of the tastiest food I have ever consumed. Bring it on, I will buy it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It was a staple during the depression.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I read a book about the mobs involvement in the meat business in NYC. They were dropping off a shipment and were asked what kind of meat it was. The reply: "Some of it moos, some of it don't moo."


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

We eat cows... What's the real difference here? 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

right.as.rain said:


> We eat cows... What's the real difference here?


The sole purpose of cows is to provide meat and dairy products. Horses are very useful animals for farm work, police work, competitive racing/jumping, and for many people are recreational animals like dogs and cats. People don't spend hours grooming and caring for cows.

The bond I formed with my horse was as strong as any I've had with any of the dogs I've owned; this whole idea is horrifying to me....it would be like asking a K-9 handler if we should start eating dogs.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

mtc said:


> Didn't horsemeat used to be in dogfood?


Still is, along with all the other lips and assholes of cows pigs and chickens that does not make into hot dogs.

---------- Post added at 07:47 ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 ----------



Delta784 said:


> The sole purpose of cows is to provide meat and dairy products. Horses are very useful animals for farm work, police work, competitive racing/jumping, and for many people are recreational animals like dogs and cats. People don't spend hours grooming and caring for cows.


I disagree. People have used cows through out history and still do around the world as work animals, just as horses have also been used as both work and food animals. Goes for just about every animal in the kingdom.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't do it unless it was SHTF time, they are to domesticated for my palete.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> The sole purpose of cows is to provide meat and dairy products. Horses are very useful animals for farm work, police work, competitive racing/jumping, and for many people are recreational animals like dogs and cats. People don't spend hours grooming and caring for cows.
> 
> The bond I formed with my horse was as strong as any I've had with any of the dogs I've owned; this whole idea is horrifying to me....it would be like asking a K-9 handler if we should start eating dogs.


People keep rabbits as pets, love them, groom them, and even show them, like dogs and cats.... But man, are they tasty! I'm not saying I would run out and buy some horse steaks, but I don't see why it's any different than any other non-housebroken animal. Who decided long ago that every other farm animal is up for grabs except horses?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hasn't a certain _heart healthy_ establishment been serving this for years?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I've seen a few short movies with women eating horse but I think that's a whole other topic.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> . When was the last time your saw people riding cows here?


Mongo ?


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cows are as intelligent as horses, they will respond by name and can even learn commands, they are every bit as able to bond as a horse. A cow is only different from a horse cause of how we think of them... Every one loves pork, but pigs are actually kept as indoor pets and they are smarter and will bond more than any dog out there, but yet we still salivate for pork!!!


This is from experience not just a guess,


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bust out the saddle sauce.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> Horses do form bonds with humans, at least the one's I've ridden.


I got married while I was on the mounted unit, and took 3 weeks off for my honeymoon. My first day back, I greeted the barn manager when I walked in, and my horse (who was laying down) jumped to his feet and started whinnying at the sound of my voice. I opened his stall door to pat him, and once he knew it was me, he layed his ears back (the sure sign that a horse is pissed-off) and looked away from me. He was a *bastard* that night.....purposely going too close to lightposts and walls so my legs would bang against them, etc. He was mad because I had left him for so long.

I'm going to eat that? No way in hell.

Is the price of beef really that outrageous that we have to start eating these beautiful animals?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

DEI8 said:


> Cows are as intelligent as horses, they will respond by name and can even learn commands, they are every bit as able to bond as a horse. A cow is only different from a horse cause of how we think of them... Every one loves pork, but pigs are actually kept as indoor pets and they are smarter and will bond more than any dog out there, but yet we still salivate for pork!!!
> 
> This is from experience not just a guess,


I didn't know that, thanks for the lesson DEI8


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

mtc said:


> Gettin' me a hankerin' for BBQ !!!


Oink, Moo, or Nay...?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I must not let my daughter know this. It would break her heart. I will say that one of the biggest and top 10 MMA heavyweights Alistair Overeem eats horse meat every day. He has stated it is the main reasons he is so big. 
View attachment 3399

"Standing at 6'5 and weighing in at 260 pounds, Overeem truly is a behemoth among men.

Once competing in the 205 pound division, Overeem has gained over 50 pounds of pure muscle mass over the years in order to compete with the big boys of the heavyweight division.
Aside from having good genetics and ingesting a heavy dosage of horse meat as a source of protein, Alistair has obviously put his time in at the gym -- as have the rest of the fighters who made the list."
http://www.mmamania.com/2011/11/28/2592439/who-is-the-most-jacked-fighter-in-the-ufc


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Horse meat has been used for years in Italians cooking, *Braciole* is best when horse meat is used...

Italian braciole or meaat roulades filled with ewe's cheese and fat


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Wolfman said:


> We should only eat stupid or ugly animals?
> 
> I go out in my backyard and shoot a rat, it's "Good job!" I go out in my backyard and shoot a chipmunk and it's "No, they're so cute!" They are both destructive rodents. Little bunnies and deer are cute until you see what they have done to the crops that you have invested hundreds of dollars and countless hours into raising. Snakes, spiders and bats are three incredibly useful creatures but most people wouldn't think twice before killing any of them. Crows have been regarded as nearly as intelligent as apes but I don't see any outcry on their harvesting as pests or for sport. I see one in my cornfield and the fucker's going down. Chickens (far less intelligent than a crow) are raised for eggs or meat. An egg bird will have a longer life expectancy than a meat bird. Cows for milk or cows for burgers, calves for veal...Same animal, different purpose.


None of the animals you listed are useful to humans as work, service, or companion animals. Like I said, ask any cop whose been on a mounted unit.....eating horse is as horrifying to us as suggesting to a K-9 handler that he should eat dog.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

mtc said:


> What's the nutritional aspect of horsemeat - we hear venison is supposed to be "lean" right? Is horse fatty lean or in the middle?


It is very lean, high in iron and protien. The meat is a dark red almost purple color.

Come on dowm MTC and we can have a smogasbord of animal species.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd try it. Some time ago, I was watching Gordon Ramsay's "The F Word" on the BBC channel and they did a thing on horse meat. It looked pretty good and as DEI8 said it's lean. I can understand why some people, especially people who have become attached to horses as companions, would object but it sounds like a good alternative for those who want to try it. Maybe, I'm not as bothered by it because I heard stories growing up of the "family chickens", "the family pigs", etc which the kids thought of as pets one day and were on the table the next. I remember going to elementary school with a kid whose family still raised chickens in their little back yard. It was kind of funny seeing chickens being raised in the city.


----------

